

Nassim Nicholas Taleb: Prophet of Doom an Boom - echair
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/economics/article4022091.ece?print=yes&randnum=1212475411171

======
radu_floricica
Read the "Black Swan" recently, just as good as advertised. The article was a
bit ... caffeinated. Didn't really explain anything, just jumped around a
number of topics. This is probably better:
<http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/taleb04/taleb_index.html>

------
schtog
posted some days/a week a go.

